# What is/are Your Most Frustrating Paphs?



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 2, 2015)

In growth habit. 
Please share a little info on how you grow them and whether you grow plants reasonably well to make this relatively useful. 

So far, I find henryanum and charlesworthii rather frustrating for the speed of growth rate. Very slow!!!

I grow lots of Maudiae type, parvis, brachys, and bulldogs, and I can say I do pretty good job with them. 

My summer high low are about 85-90/70-75, and winter high/low is 75/65.

Indoor growing with frequent watering and lazy fertilizing.


----------



## troy (Sep 2, 2015)

Hangianum, ssslllloowww ggggrrrooowwwwerrr!!! Parvi x multis pain in the ass bloomers!!!!


----------



## musa (Sep 2, 2015)

Hangianum ...I agree. Multis are my favotites but I struggle with randsii, one tiny Little leaf in two years is not quite the hell of a grower.
Michael


----------



## troy (Sep 2, 2015)

The parvi x multi I'm referring to parvi x multi crosses


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 2, 2015)

the ones that die


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 2, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> the ones that die



I agree.


----------



## Ruth (Sep 2, 2015)

> the ones that die



Totally agree!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2015)

Ruth said:


> Totally agree!!



Yeah, that's my frustration, also.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 2, 2015)

I cant really say I have had more problems with one over another..although with my set up of lights and low day humidity and high night temps ..I can pretty much only do well with multifloral paphs. When I had the GH , multiflorals didn't do as well but everything else was pretty good (except deflasking paphs..I was a miserable failure at it)


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 3, 2015)

IMHO Problems normally means that either the plant is deceased or that the conditions are not right. Lots of e.g. rots normally means that something is missing, or in excess, could be climatic conditions or nutrients.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 3, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> the ones that die



To paraphrase ehanes, the ones that cost a bomb or are very difficult to find, then die..


----------



## Clark (Sep 3, 2015)

No more frustrations.
All my sandies are toast.
20 or 22, I forget.


----------



## Brabantia (Sep 3, 2015)

The one which have no roots or poor roots and which doesn't want to do news.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ehhhhhh I was looking for more specific responses with info.


----------



## orchideya (Sep 4, 2015)

I grow in two tanks standing in the basement , with T5HO light inside (light warms the tanks up). I fertilize every watering with quarter of recommended on the label ratio, all purpose balanced ferts 20-20-20.
Larger one has day 20C, night 18C (winter time night drops to 16C) humidity about 60%.
Smaller one - day 22-24C, night 20C , humidity about 80%.
I use smaller tank for multi paph and phal seedlings and they are doing good in there. Of course sandies and anitum are slower, gigantifolium and MK are faster, but I think it is normal.

Larger tank hosts parvi, superbiens and callosum seedlings and adult paph plants. All the above seedlings and parvi adults are doing great in larger tank. 
However Paph. henrianum that I got from eggshells doesn't seem to like it there. It never bloomed since I got it and new growth appears slower than old ones die. I got it with 8 beautiful fans, now it has only 5. It grew only two new fans with me and pretty slow at that.
It looks healthy and has lots of nice roots, but is slow and doesn't bloom.
It is my "frustration" plant.  I am staying away from the whole paphiopedilum section until I figure out this one. I know that plant was healthy and vigorous before it got here, so it is all on me.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 4, 2015)

orchideya said:


> I grow in two tanks standing in the basement , with T5HO light inside (light warms the tanks up). I fertilize every watering with quarter of recommended on the label ratio, all purpose balanced ferts 20-20-20.
> Larger one has day 20C, night 18C (winter time night drops to 16C) humidity about 60%.
> Smaller one - day 22-24C, night 20C , humidity about 80%.
> I use smaller tank for multi paph and phal seedlings and they are doing good in there. Of course sandies and anitum are slower, gigantifolium and MK are faster, but I think it is normal.
> ...



Do you give henryanum lots of light? Mines grow well in strong light and warm temperature with high humidity. They like that esp in the growing season but probably need intermediate temperatures during the winter to get it to bloom.


----------



## polyantha (Sep 4, 2015)

The parishiis and dianthums. I cannot give them enough cold temps in winter. One year I've left them outside until temps dropped almost to zero degrees C. That was their best year so far  I don't have alot of them tough.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Ehhhhhh I was looking for more specific responses with info.



If I knew why they died, I could stop killing them...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 5, 2015)

Of course, I was asking not for the reason they died, but what the tough ones are for different people and how you grew them, plus what other Paphs do well in what conditions each person has. 
This way, it's a bit more educational. 

I killed this, this one is easy/difficult sort of sentences really says nothing and totally irrelevant to help anyone. 

Hence, I thought I would start this thread.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 5, 2015)

Well... I think one of the most frustrating for me is my first Paph Woluwense . I think I tried everything to make it grow... Now it is in a bag in sphagnum moss in very low light, high HR, and I almost never feed it (but foliar feeding)... I have another Woluwense growing well in bark/perlite/fern/leca/moss mix along with other Paphs.

Got similar issues with an Eclair Blanc, Louise Jernigan...


----------



## orchideya (Sep 8, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> Do you give henryanum lots of light? Mines grow well in strong light and warm temperature with high humidity. They like that esp in the growing season but probably need intermediate temperatures during the winter to get it to bloom.



Thanks for the advice! I moved it to small tank, right under the light within cattleya level. So it now has fresh medium, strong light, 80% humidity and warm temps 22-24C.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 8, 2015)

orchideya said:


> Thanks for the advice! I moved it to small tank, right under the light within cattleya level. So it now has fresh medium, strong light, 80% humidity and warm temps 22-24C.



Sorry to hear.. Try that new intermediate temps and lower light. Not quite Cattleya light. They should do well. 

Tigrinum for me. That one I struggle with it a lot.


----------

